# duckweed?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone have pictures of duckweed in their aquarium? id like to see how it looks and also how the roots look hanging down


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you! i really like how it hangs like that. Would you recommend that plant for a plant rookie like myself?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you dont mind world domination by the duckweed in your tank,sure.Its very easy to grow.You just place it in the tank and leave it be.Goldfish will munch it though.But yeah very easy.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

haha.... ill think about it, looks awesome but i dont know about being over-run with it....plus i dont have goldfish

im guessing that would hinder my rooted plants because it blocks light....correct?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on your lighting.It does shade the tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you want it....keep it in check by constantly harvesting it. It grows fast and will block out the light.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> If you want it....keep it in check by constantly harvesting it. It grows fast and will block out the light.


+1

It drives me absolutely bonkers because any high-light plants are out for me, the duckweed would starve them.

Do ducks enjoy it? I might have to invest in one if so.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I would love some duckweed Its just a shame Im in Brazil


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the bigger duckweed, easier to control and its a great nutrient sponge.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mines a mix of the large and normal.I like the large because the roots are a little shorter.

And yes ducks love the stuff.if you put it in a pond,and let it cover it,and then introduce ducks,itll be gone fast.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got dwarf water lettuce, which is basically the same thing. (If you go to my album, there's a pic of my 10g with the stuff floating at the top.) When I first brought it home, it had really long, flowing roots. After a few months those roots fell off and now they are all short roots like the ones in Maj's pic.

It does grow fast. All you do is pull out a hand full or two when it starts to cover the whole top of the tank, and you're good to go for another week or two.

A lot of fish like to hid in the roots - gouramis for instance.


----------

